# Game Thread: Round 1 Game 1: April 23rd @ Nets



## Pacers Fan

Stolen from ToddMacCulloch11 at the Nets board.


*Round 1, Game 1
#6 Indiana Pacers @ #3 New Jersey Nets**
Series Tied 0-0
Sunday April 23rd, 2006
1:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: TNT


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Anthony Johnson*</td><td>*Stephen Jackson*</td><td>*Jeff Foster*</td><td>*Peja Stojakovic*</td><td>*Jermaine O'Neal*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>16.0</td><td>13.7</td><td>7.0</td><td>22.0</td><td>20.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.7</td><td>2.3</td><td>12.0</td><td>5.0</td><td>7.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>5.3</td><td>4.0</td><td>1.5</td><td>2.0</td><td>2.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Fred Jones*</td><td>*Danny Granger*</td><td>*Sarunas Jasikevicius*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>15.0</td><td>6.3</td><td>4.3</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.0</td><td>2.0</td><td>1.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.3</td><td>4.0</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>17.3</td><td>15.3</td><td>11.0</td><td>13.7</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>6.0</td><td>3.7</td><td>3.7</td><td>6.0</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>9.3</td><td>3.3</td><td>.7</td><td>3.7</td><td>1.5</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Lamond Murray*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>7.5</td><td>7.7</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.0</td><td>0.7</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>0.0</td><td>2.0</td><td>0.0</td></table>


*Regular Season:
Pacers Won Season Series 2-1*
11.11.05: Nets 90 - Pacers 99
01.16.06: Pacers 92 - Nets 97 
02.26.06: Pacers 101 - Nets 91 
​

Pacers 93
Nets 89


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Man I can't wait for Sun. I'm feeling really confident on our first game, and this series overall, all we need is to win one otta two down there, then come back home and finish them off...

Yeah baby can't wait!!!...


Pacers 102 ~ Nets 97


*Go PaCeRs!!!! *


----------



## JCB

Hey, that's our game thread! :curse: 

just playin' lol

good luck in the series guys


----------



## L

Chaser 55 said:


> Hey, that's our game thread! :curse:
> 
> just playin' lol
> 
> good luck in the series guys


lol.


----------



## Pacersthebest

Let the best team win, watch my nickname :biggrin:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Chaser 55 said:


> Hey, that's our game thread! :curse:




:biggrin:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> Let the best team win, watch my nickname :biggrin:



LOL...Yeah Yeah!


----------



## Pacersthebest

Pacers 95
Nets 91


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Pacers Fan said:


> Stolen from ToddMacCulloch11 at the Nets board.


I'll see you in court.

just kidding :biggrin:, it's nice to see my game threads making their way around the boards.


----------



## ravor44

Pacers 87
Nets 100

oh wait...this is the Pacers board...GOOD LUCK GUYS! :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

The player stats are off. Just FYI. Looking forward to Game 1! Especially Peja.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Krstic All Star said:


> The player stats are off. Just FYI. Looking forward to Game 1! Especially Peja.


 I made a post in the Nets thread but it didn't get posted over here. For the first game, I went with the stats the Pacers put up against the Nets and the Nets put up against the Pacers this season. 

I just thought it'd be a reference to see how they did against the teams for the first game, I was going to switch over to playoff averages after this game.


----------



## Auggie

thanks for the good lucks nets-guys, and good luck to you too :cheers:

game 1
pacers 104
nets 99


----------



## bbasok

Pacers-99
Nets-97


----------



## VC_15

The Nets will win the first game, but nonetheless good luck guys.


----------



## Grangerx33

Why is Tinsley not a "key reserve", and I didn't know Freddie was averaging 15 points a game, but nice. I love my Tar Heels, but I gotta go against VC for this one.

Pacers - 90
Nets- 84


----------



## Pacers Fan

Fred Jones said:


> Why is Tinsley not a "key reserve"


Apparently he's too hurt to play in the first two games.



> and I didn't know Freddie was averaging 15 points a game, but nice.


Not during the entire regular season. I can't remember which stats ToddMacCulloch used: Games vs Nets this year or playoff stats.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Pacers Fan said:


> Not during the entire regular season. I can't remember which stats ToddMacCulloch used: Games vs Nets this year or playoff stats.



Games vs. Nets this season.


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers 95
Nets 90


----------



## clownskull

Pacers Fan said:


> Apparently he's too hurt to play in the first two games.
> 
> what- tinsley hurt? you must be joking! tinsley is an iron man. well, a very rusted over iron man- perhaps all rust and no iron left. i will be pleased when he gets sent somewhere. i thought i saw somewhere that he has been completely healthy for a grand total of 1 out of 7 playoff opening series including this one. enough of this. a few times can be a fluke- this many says there should be no doubt- he just can't get it done. i would seriously be willing to trade him even for a 2nd round pick if thats all we could get for him since i know we cant possibly get much for him.
> oh well, rant over.


----------



## Grangerx33

clownskull said:


> Pacers Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently he's too hurt to play in the first two games.
> 
> what- tinsley hurt? you must be joking! tinsley is an iron man. well, a very rusted over iron man- perhaps all rust and no iron left. i will be pleased when he gets sent somewhere. i thought i saw somewhere that he has been completely healthy for a grand total of 1 out of 7 playoff opening series including this one. enough of this. a few times can be a fluke- this many says there should be no doubt- he just can't get it done. i would seriously be willing to trade him even for a 2nd round pick if thats all we could get for him since i know we cant possibly get much for him.
> oh well, rant over.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be idiotic. When healthy he is very very helpful to the team. I know that he isn't healthy much, but some 2nd round scrub will not be any more use. I do not see us getting a player with Tinsley's skill in the 2nd round, even someone who would make a contribution to us with our depth. It would not make sense for me. Maybe trade him and a 1st for someone like Felton, but to just give him up for a 2nd would be stupid.
Click to expand...


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com

I think Indy COULD take this series...and if you guys did...it would look good going into series with Miami. We all know you guys play Miami better than anyone in the league...and yes that is including my boys in blue. It is just too bad you dont have RON RON to check RJ/VC. Three headed monster is too much


----------



## jermaine7fan

www.sportsinferno.com said:


> It is just too bad you dont have RON RON to check RJ/VC. Three headed monster is too much


*Or could the foreheaded monster be too much for NJ*... JO should dominate the paint alone...

See also David Harrison... I doubt they have anyone to shut him down too... 

NJ fans... look out for Sarunas to Dave... they get lethal at times...

BTW...

*Pacers win 93-85...*


----------



## Omega

i think the nets take the series. but good luck to you guys. on paper our front court doesnt look like much. but i cant think of any 4 or 5 that had a big game on us this year. garnett shaq and duncan are the only big men who have had a great game against us. JO only got 20 and 7 against us in the only game he played. good but not great. we are a completely different team then we were and our defense is much much much better. good luck though. it looks to be an extremely entertaining series.


----------



## StephenJackson

Game time is heavily approaching. Time to get this started!


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> Game time is heavily approaching. Time to get this started!


I've been waiting for this all day. I'm so anxious I can't even continue writing a paper.


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> I've been waiting for this all day. I'm so anxious I can't even continue writing a paper.



I just woke up...but man I was tossing and turning all night! (Half from alcohol, half from Pacers!)


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson hits a 2 and a 3. 

6-4 Indy with 9 minutes left in the 1st.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson with 11 of our 16 points on 5-6 shooting.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Playing just like I expected us to play...

J.O. and Peja have yet to get started, and we're still leading... :banana: \

We win this one baby 4 sure!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Nasty a** shot from Peja!!!!...

We lead by 5!!...2nd. qtr.



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

J.O. just picked up his 3rd foul.. :curse: :curse: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Carter with the nice dunk, they cut it down to 1, we just need to close out this 1/2 with the lead..


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jax and 1!!!...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## bbasok

Krstic with 10 pts,3rbs.We gotta stop him.But JO has foul trouble ****!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

bbasok said:


> JO has foul trouble ****!



He only has 3, so he should start the 2nd. and we will finish strong!!..

and A.J. finally with an ending shot... :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## bbasok

We lead by 4 at the and of the half.JAckson is %70 FG :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

More than 80% when a team wins the 1st. game they end up winning the series, so there's no doubt that this game is as important as a game 7...

Let's cut down the TO's, and stop getting silly fouls, and let's get J.O. going, and watch us come out with the W... :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

Solid first half. I'm happy 2 see that we kept our cool when they turned the pressure up there to close out the half. Solid first half.


----------



## L

nets fan here, just came to congrats u on a solid first half. :none:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> nets fan here, just came to congrats u on a solid first half. :none:



Good 1/2.. :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

WTF was that Jermaine, #### picks up your 4th on a stupid play...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Auggie

jermaine 4 points and 4 PF and 4 TOs


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

LOL...

Sup with that shot Vince.



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

JAX'S STILL ON FIRE!!!..




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Auggie said:


> jermaine 4 points and 4 PF and 4 TOs



Yeah, just horrible, and probably won't play till the 4th., but I love the way we spreading the rock around, it's all about teamwork.. :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

They got nothing going on, playing awful...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Come on Pacers!!!!!!

Now we win :biggrin:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Good call ref...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

:curse: :curse: Take that back..


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

With J.O. sitting they can exploit the paint all night, gotta survive these 2 mins..



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

It's all good, only down by 1, and we get both Jermaine, and Peja back, so we're definetly in good shape...

We win!!!..



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## bbasok

JO'll be on fire in the 4th!! :cheers:


----------



## Auggie

cofidence baby cofidence :clap: :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

J.O. seems like he doesn't wanna shoot, gotta change that asap...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Finally getting our confidence back!!... :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Traveling on J.O., but it's aight, we still up, and he's playing much better...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

J.O!!!!



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

What was that by Carter? Croshere blocked him, then he switched hands and hit?!?!?! Jackson looked either amazed he hit it, or amazed they called a foul. Probably both.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Clutch FT's...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Garbage calls...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Auggie

damnit.. 5th on oneal.. kidd misses the first


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

J.O.!!!!!!!and ! WHAT!!...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

He missed the ft but it's aight, just don't pick up another foul..



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Foster hits off an AJ miss! 

87-84 Pacers with 1:15 left.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Good call ref!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Auggie

nj answers back straight away :curse:


----------



## Pacers Fan

Foster makes 1 of 2 FT's. Pacers up 2 with under 40 seconds left.


----------



## spongyfungy

exciting game so far but that should have been a T for hanging on the rim


----------



## spongyfungy

oooh. 

Rjeff had a good look at that basket. That was a great attempt.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

PACERS WIN!!!! PACERS WIN!!!!!!!!....


YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!....

NICE DEFESE FREDDY...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :banana:


----------



## Pacers Fan

AJ made two FT's, then RJ missed a last-second 3. Pacers win! Pacers win!

We won't be able to play like this all series. Shots won't always fall, and Carter won't always suck. JO needs to be more involved.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

A.J. MVP.... :cheers: , but we all played great!!!.... :cheers: 




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Auggie

:clap: :clap: :clap: phew was holding my breathe there! PACERS WIN!!! :banana:


----------



## Auggie

this was a very close game all the way.. i think our biggest was 30-24, nets never lead more than 4 either.. damn it feels good! :cheers: cheers all!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Congratulations guys on your first win of round 1. I thought JO could have attack in the paint more, but I'm happy you guys got the win.


----------



## speedythief

Nice game for the Pacers. Hopefully O'Neal can keep the pressure on the foul-prone Nets frontcourt for the rest of the series.


----------



## StephenJackson

AJ!!!!

PACERS WIN!!! PACERS WIN!!! PACERS WIN!!!

JO shows up in the 4th and leads us to victory!!!

PACERS WIN!!!!


----------



## bbasok

HELL YEAHHHHH.WE WIIIIIIIIIIIIN.AJ BABY :banana: :banana: .WE WIN...WE WIN... :banana:


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Good call sitting Peja most of the 4th.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Even though Jones plated good, i don't agree on benching Peja, he was brought here for a reason, especially with J.O. getting so much attention, many times Freddy passed on shots that Peja would've probably made.

But nevertheless I loved his defense, and I'm glad we won, but we gotta let Peja play more in thr 4th...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Final Score- 90-88 Pacers

Pacers Fan- 4
Pacerholic- 21
Pacersthebest- 8
ravor44- DQ'd
Auggie- 25
bbasok- 18
Fred Jones- 4
Larry Legend- 7
jermaine7fan- 6

Winner- Pacers Fan and Fred Jones


----------



## StephenJackson

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Even though Jones plated good, i don't agree on benching Peja, he was brought here for a reason, especially with J.O. getting so much attention, many times Freddy passed on shots that Peja would've probably made.
> 
> But nevertheless I loved his defense, and I'm glad we won, but we gotta let Peja play more in thr 4th...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!*


I too was confused with the benching of Peja. He's our clutch shooter. I guess Carlisle really likes Freddie's D.


----------



## -33-

Congrats Pacers.....nothing I like to see more than the Nets losing and VC whining all-game long...

3 more wins and you're our next victim!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 3 more wins and you're our next victim!



Thanx :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## spongyfungy

Well I was glad that Jermaine didn't post up and shoot a turnaround jumper. He gave it up to AJ and the pacers got it done.


----------



## L

Congrats.:none:



GO BULLS!
GO NETS!


----------



## StephenJackson

spongyfungy said:


> Well I was glad that Jermaine didn't post up and shoot a turnaround jumper. He gave it up to AJ and the pacers got it done.



Jermaine really focused all on power moves today. That's what we need from him, so I'm happy to see that's how it went down. Now if we can just keep him out of foul trouble.


----------



## ZÆ

Good game guys, should be a *very* exciting series!


----------



## StephenJackson

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Good game guys, should be a *very* exciting series!


We certainly saw that to be the case today. Good luck to both sides!


----------



## Auggie

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Good game guys, should be a *very* exciting series!


cheers :cheers: i hope so too


----------



## StephenJackson

Some pics of the game!









Jax celebrating!









JO shooting through a double team.









AJ's drive at the end that won the game.









AJ scrapping for the ball.









Kidd fouls JO in the 4th.









JO and Croshere celebrate as VC walks off the court.









Foster being feisty!









Peja driving through a triple team!


----------



## StephenJackson

More pics!!









Jax putting up a tough shot in the second.









Jax with another nice drive.


----------



## Pacers Fan

The Pacers didn't win this game; the refs handed it to them! That's all I'm hearing, everywhere I go. The entire game had bull**** calls for both sides, just as all games do.


----------



## L

Pacers Fan said:


> The Pacers didn't win this game; the refs handed it to them! That's all I'm hearing, everywhere I go. The entire game had bull**** calls for both sides, just as all games do.


read my previous posts if u dont want to hear that.


----------



## GM3

Good game guys, don't get use to it though .


----------



## StephenJackson

Grandmazter3 said:


> Good game guys, don't get use to it though .


Haha, and don't you get used to being that close to us in the scoreboard


----------



## anorexorcist

Congratulations to the Pacers and their fans!! I posted in here a week ago hoping you guys would upset cuz of your past 2 seasons (unfair as hell) and looks like you guys are WELL on your way!


----------



## Banjoriddim

Greeat win and in New Jersey :biggrin: Now if we cut these 17 to's down then...


----------



## StephenJackson

anorexorcist said:


> Congratulations to the Pacers and their fans!! I posted in here a week ago hoping you guys would upset cuz of your past 2 seasons (unfair as hell) and looks like you guys are WELL on your way!


Thanks bro! I'm assuming by your avi that you are a bulls fan! Good luck to you!


----------



## Grangerx33

I don't see how people say the refs favored the Pacers, all throughout the game so many dumb calls went to the Nets. 46 out of 48 minutes they favored the Nets. Aside from that you didn't want a foul because its last play of game? He had 2 guys pull his jersey and hold him back, a no call would just give people permission to completely clobber someone because its last play. If you didn't want that call at the end I got a suggestion: PLAY DEFENSE AND DON'T LET HIM GET BY. Anyway it was a good game and fun to watch throughout. Thanks to the Nets fans who are being good sports. Can't wait till game 2.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Fred Jones said:


> I don't see how people say the refs favored the Pacers, all throughout the game so many dumb calls went to the Nets. 46 out of 48 minutes they favored the Nets.



Exactly my thought, and there should be no question that that was definetly a foul on our boy AJ, like it or not....




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Brian.

Congrats on the game guys. I can't believe it but I am rooting for the pacers. Good luck the rest of the way.


----------

